# Radishes with butter



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2006)

_We had our usual sunday dinner today, and my two girls both showed up with appies _
_The eldest had a neighbor give her some radishes and and idea, which we put together and tried..It seemd odd but was it ever good. Of course you have to enjoy radishes!  It's so easy, but you need  sweet radishes, the big ones get to strong    and burn..Here's what the person who gave them to her suggested_
_clean and chill the radishes, take some good butter and let it soften, the put it in a bowl and put some salt in another bowl and plate your radishes..Then spread a little butter on the radish and sprinkle with as much or as little salt as you like and munch away..I have to say it was wonderful. The radishes were sweet and tender and with the butter and the grey salt I used yummy. I haven't planted radishes in years, but, I will be doing it soon and will look for the kind he used...they were called easter egg.MY other daughter brought a tray of sliced cucumbers, topped with cream cheese mixed with cilantro,garlic,parsley,basil,thyme and a little 1/2+1/2, she spooned it on the cukes then topped the whole thing with red and green pepper jelly..wonderful nothing was left of either appy _
_Thought I'd share the fun with you.._
_kadesma _


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 17, 2006)

They both sound delicious! 
Amazing how the simplest things ( the radishes with butter) taste so, so good!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 17, 2006)

I love radish sandwiches....made with a good bread, plugra and thinly sliced radishes.  Mmmmm


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 17, 2006)

My mom always slices them and puts them into some good tasting oil.  I think the fat (oil or butter) cuts the bite.

BC


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> My mom always slices them and puts them into some good tasting oil. I think the fat (oil or butter) cuts the bite.
> 
> BC


The oil or butter most likely tames the heat. These radishes were not hot at all, just i'm not sure how to describe them, but almost juicy and sweet.
kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 17, 2006)

radishes with salt and butter  are awesome.  those strong ones, slice and saute in butter...the heating reduces the burn, also very yummy.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> radishes with salt and butter are awesome. those strong ones, slice and saute in butter...the heating reduces the burn, also very yummy.


Thanks Robo,
Have some store bought ones that are a bit nippy, will saute them today.
kadesma


----------



## QSis (Jul 17, 2006)

*I'm a huge radish fan!*

Radishes with butter sound great to me, either raw or sauteed! I've saved both recipe ideas to try.  I also have a zillion chives, so I'll chop some of them to use in the butter.

I usually grow the very reliable French Breakfast variety of radish, but will try the Easter Egg blend next spring. Maybe this fall.

Here are a couple of pictures of my rads - one is the remainder of a bumper crop and the other is a picture of roasted rads, onions, and garlic.  The latter was a nice surprise - the radishes were sweet, tender and very tasty when roasted with the aromatic vegs!

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Radishes with butter sound great to me, either raw or sauteed! I've saved both recipe ideas to try. I also have a zillion chives, so I'll chop some of them to use in the butter.
> 
> I usually grow the very reliable French Breakfast variety of radish, but will try the Easter Egg blend next spring. Maybe this fall.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the picture, I was looking for the name of the other radish the fellow had and couldn't remember it .It's the French breakfast ones, I will get some of those as well..Your grilled radishes look so good in the picture...
kadesma


----------



## Little Miss J (Jul 17, 2006)

I really want to eat some raddishes.  I haven't had them your years..my grandfather used to grow them...I think I am going to have to grow some of my own now.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2006)

Little Miss J said:
			
		

> I really want to eat some raddishes. I haven't had them your years..my grandfather used to grow them...I think I am going to have to grow some of my own now.


I've always loved radishes, and would raid my grandmothers garden as a kid. MY dad always grew them, but somehow I didn't find time raising 4 kids, now with this gift of some wonderful radishes, I plan to plant several different ones and see what happens. They really were a wonderful treat.

kadesma


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 18, 2006)

I planted them for the first time this year but with our drought, my garden isn't doing too well, except for the tomatos....geez, I bet I have 150 on the 'tree' right now.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 18, 2006)

I made them a long time ago like Robo said sliced and sauteed in butter with salt it was really good.Think of them as tiny hot turnips.
I wonder what a radish puree would be like as a kind of condiment for pork or something.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 18, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of pictures of my rads - one is the remainder of a bumper crop and the other is a picture of roasted rads, onions, and garlic. The latter was a nice surprise - the radishes were sweet, tender and very tasty when roasted with the aromatic vegs!


I've never tasted roasted radishes.  Just turned on the oven despite the heat.  I'm looking forward to trying them.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I made them a long time ago like Robo said sliced and sauteed in butter with salt it was really good.Think of them as tiny hot turnips.
> I wonder what a radish puree would be like as a kind of condiment for pork or something.


I'm sure they would be good with just about anything except maybe chocolate ice cream   I'm sll for trying them with pork or beef..Might be unique.

kadesma


----------



## Ellen (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you everyone, sauteeing a radish wouldn't have occurred to me in a million years.  Love the idea of the puree too, that especially wouldn't have occurred to me.  Bet it works well.  Love them.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2006)

Ellen said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone, sauteeing a radish wouldn't have occurred to me in a million years. Love the idea of the puree too, that especially wouldn't have occurred to me. Bet it works well. Love them.


Hi Ellen,
isn't it nice getting new idea's for old favorites? That is one of the things that I love about this forum and the freinds who give and share here.  I'm glad to see that you've found us. Hope to talk again soon.

kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anyone here used radish leaves in salads or soup?

I have a French Bistro cookbook that has a soup recipe that uses only the radish leaves.  I'm thinking that if I grow some radishes in the garden this fall, I might try it, but was wondering if anyone else has used the leaves.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Has anyone here used radish leaves in salads or soup?
> 
> I have a French Bistro cookbook that has a soup recipe that uses only the radish leaves. I'm thinking that if I grow some radishes in the garden this fall, I might try it, but was wondering if anyone else has used the leaves.


I've never tried it Breezy, but, my grandma used greens from just about anything she grew in her soups, I'd give it a try if it were me. Could be something that you'll love. If so, please post a ecipe and I'll try it as well.

kadesma


----------



## RMS (Aug 3, 2006)

My husband loves radishes in his salad, I'm going to try some sauteed for him.  Thanks for shaing the recipes.


----------

